# Removing a "Z" Drive



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

Some time ago a tech tried an experiment which involved mirroring my C drive by creating a Z drive. His experiment completed, he never removed it and now I have this "Z" drive which I would like to remove. He seemed to be able to create the Z drive very quickly and I hope its removal is just as fast and easy. Any ideas are appreciated. (Windows 98)

Thanks,
cams


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, We would need to know some things:
Does this drive function and does it contain files, if so, what are they, any important files like drivers, backed up system, your data, etc... 
Did you start with only one drive, C:, the tech may have just renamed your D: drive?? Computers such as Compaqs come with a Restore partition that you need. If yours is not that type of name brand machine, then you are a bit better off...
Do you have one or more actual hard drives in the computer?
That is, has anyone installed an added in extra hard disk?
What software has the drive been created with, just a partition from the Windows component fdisk, or software like Partition Magic, Ghost, etc? Windows has software that creates full or partial backup....called logically enough, Microsoft Backup, stored in a separate partition it creates when you enable a backup....did the tech do this? 
Storing data on the same hard disk is only one way to "back things up"- but, if total disk failure occurs, where are you?
Always best to use removable storage if possible, such as to CDs or another hard drive or in case of very important stuff, both.
If this is a created partiton, you can certainly delete it using fdisk, a built in tool, but will lose ALL information on that partition....if you have Partiton Magic, it can be merged I am pretty sure with Drive C: and there may be other softwares that can do this. You must know what is on that partition FIRST though....if you are going to be deleting the partition, you will have to move anything you need. Programs on that drive willl have to be reinstalled!


----------



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

The Z drive simply mirrors everything on the C drive. There is only one harddrive in the machine and it's a Dell. It was not intended as a backup and the Z drive is never accessed. I'm certain he did it in fdisk as it looked like a very quick task and Partition Magic is not on the drive. My problem is that I'm not sure how to use fdisk to eliminate the drive and not disturb the C: drive.

Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Good to hear back- could you do this- please check in Control Panel>Add Remove Programs> Windows Setup, look and see if there is any entry for Microsoft Backup. What I need to know is if there is a check mark next to MS Backup. 
The tech COULD have used this to make a mirror drive of some sort, and there are settings to automatically backup entire drive.
As well, look in Add Remove list for any backup type programs he may have installed and left. 
About his possibly using fdisk: Did you see any part of the operation? I am pretty sure he would have had to format the C: drive to make another drive- you probably would have noticed as he would have had to install programs, drivers etc afterward. 
The Microsoft Backup method is done from within windows. Only other way would have been with some third party software. There are not too many that create partitions on the fly. 
I do know that with fdisk- you cannot resize drive C: after it is created and you have made only one partition/drive on C:


----------



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

I checked in fdisk and it is not even recognized as a partition. In Windows Explorer I right mouse clicked on the "Z" drive and selected format and it indicated that it could not format as it was an alias of another drive. Microsoft Backup is not being used. I remember that the tech was trying to setup a share across a network and thought the program would not allow a share of the c drive but might share an alias. That's where I'm at. 

Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Well that explains that- as I said, fdisk cannot create partitions after the OS is installed, and it cannot resize them.:
He mapped a network alias....now I guess you have to unmap it.::
Check from Windows Explorer or My Computer::
"You can undo an existing drive mapping in one of two ways. The first method is to select the Disconnect network drive option from the Tools menu. A window listing the currently mapped drives appears. Highlight the drive you want to unmap and click on OK.

The other method of unmapping a network drive is to highlight the drive letter you wish to disconnect, right-click to bring up the menu, and select the Disconnect option."

You may then have to delete the Network drive itself, i am checking on this. Might also be that with a virtual or emulated drive like this, there are no network components to remove,
soon as I can find anything will post it!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I am going to post the link to a few very good tutorial sites on Networking. This will help you by being able to see what they are talking about....

http://www.spurdens.freeserve.co.uk/pc/win98networking.htm

http://www.wown.info/j_helmig/msnetmap.htm

Still looking for real good directions on getting rid of the aliased drive for you. Should be found shortly.
If you want to try on your own....open the Network Neighborhood (desktop) and see if you can find any way to: 
First- unmap the drive Z 
Those steps are in the page at site above.
I read what to do a while back, but cannot find that site now. It involved working backward from the standard network configuration- if that helps anyone. Wait for more help is about all I can tell you.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Need to ask you some things.
What is your ISP for Internet service, and how to you connect- by dial up?
just making sure- you have a stand-alone pc, not networked.
Do you share files online through any program- for music, etc?
Messing with these network components could result in your not being able to get online with that computer for a while.
Please post what it shows for this:

"Open the Control Panel and double-click on the Passwords icon and click on the User Profiles tab to display the User Profiles 


*THIS?------All users of this computer use the same preferences and desktop settings

*OR THIS?------Users can customize their preferences and desktop settings
(Trying to determine if the tech used User profiles to set up a new profile)


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

What are the contents of your autoexec.bat file?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi 


IMM- Good to see someone! I am not Mr. NetWare...
They should have the LASTDRIVE=Z 
in config.sys


Havent heard back for anything since a PM earlier today.
Please, feel free to help them.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi
This free tool might do what they want- create and delete virtual drives.
http://www.j-a-associates.com/vdc.htm

Link to free version down the page a bit.


----------



## Cams (Mar 1, 2001)

The autoexec.bat did the trick. I simply removed it in the msconfig.

Thanks to Byteman and IMM for your help!


----------

